# Intrawest- Vancouver/whistler Olympic lottery



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2007)

To ensure that everyone has a fair chance to reserve rooms at Club Intrawest during the 2010 Olympics, Club Intrawest has a lottery for the rooms during that time period. 

 My DW wants Whistler but my SIL was Vancouver. What are you requesting/hoping for?


----------



## tashamen (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I'm still debating if we want to enter the lottery, but if we do we would only want Vancouver.  In Whistler, I doubt there would be much that we could do besides go to Olympic events and jostle the crowds.  We love to x-c ski, but expect that the trails would be taken over for practice and events at most times.  But Vancouver has so much else to do (besides the events) that we could enjoy those other things and not feel as though we were "trapped" by Olympic crowds.  (And could easily get up to Whistler for a day trip if we really wanted that).


----------



## calgarygary (Dec 11, 2007)

tashamen said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I'm still debating if we want to enter the lottery, but if we do we would only want Vancouver.  In Whistler, I doubt there would be much that we could do besides go to Olympic events and jostle the crowds.  We love to x-c ski, but expect that the trails would be taken over for practice and events at most times.  But Vancouver has so much else to do (besides the events) that we could enjoy those other things and not feel as though we were "trapped" by Olympic crowds.  (And could easily get up to Whistler for a day trip if we really wanted that).



One good reason to want Whistler, if club rules allow, is to rent out your week.  There is a dramatic difference between available rooms in 
Whistler and expected crowds for the skiing events.  The commute from Vancouver would not be too desirable so expect those rooms in Whistler to fetch *BIG* bucks!


----------



## tashamen (Dec 11, 2007)

calgarygary said:


> One good reason to want Whistler, if club rules allow, is to rent out your week.  There is a dramatic difference between available rooms in
> Whistler and expected crowds for the skiing events.  The commute from Vancouver would not be too desirable so expect those rooms in Whistler to fetch *BIG* bucks!



The rules do not allow you to rent it out - and personally I think that's a good thing in this case.  (Normally we can rent out our reserved units.)


----------



## asp (Dec 11, 2007)

How many days are you permitted to book in the lottery??


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2007)

You're allowed to reserve a week during the period.


----------

